# ss by mark rippetoe



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

what do you guys think of this type of training ,has any one on this forum done it ?

Starting Strength (SS) is both a book by Mark Rippetoe and Lon Kilgore and a routine that was spawned by the principles expounded in the book. This is not meant to be a substitute for the book, which is an invaluable resource for form descriptions and troubleshooting. I highly recommend that your purchase a copy of Starting Strength for your personal library. A Starting Strength DVD illustrating proper form is also available.

The SS routine is designed for novice weightlifters. Whether you are a novice has nothing to do with how long you've been lifting or how much you can lift. A novice is simply someone who can continue to make linear progress from workout to workout. Linear progress is the fastest way to get strong, so it is best to milk this method as long as you can.

*The Routine:*

There are many variations of SS floating around out there, but all of them focus on making linear progress on five of the most important barbell lifts. The following is the routine most people refer to as Starting Strength:

Workout A (sets x reps):

Squat 3x5

Bench Press 3x5

Deadlift 1x5

Workout B (sets x reps):

Squat 3x5

Standing Barbell Overhead Press 3x5

Powerclean 5x3

***This does not include warm up sets, which are an important part of any workout.*

The routine has you in the gym three times a week, alternating workouts every other day. For instance, your first two weeks could look like this:

Week 1:

Monday: Workout A

Tuesday: Off

Wednesday: Workout B

Thursday: Off

Friday: Workout A

Saturday: Off

Sunday: Off

Week 2:

Monday: Workout B

Tuesday: Off

Wednesday: Workout A

Thursday: Off

Friday: Workout B

Saturday: Off

Sunday: Off

The pattern would simply repeat thereafter.

*How to progress:*

You progress by *adding weight to the bar every single time you are in the gym*. The amount of weight you add to the bar will vary depending on a number of things including: sex, age, weight, diet, experience, etc. General guidelines for a healthy man would be to add:

•	5-20lbs to the deadlift

•	5-15lbs to the squat

• 2.5-5lbs to the bench press, overhead press and powerclean (Most gyms do not have weights that allow you to progress in 2.5lbs increments, so you will have to experiment with microloading. Visit you local hardware store and get creative with chains or washers in order to make smaller weights.)

Big jumps will be easiest for complete beginners. As you progress on the routine your progress will slow and it will be necessary to make smaller jumps. It is better to be overly conservative than overly aggressive with your increases.

Once you are unable complete the prescribed reps for a couple of workouts in a row you will benefit from a deload. Decrease the weight of your work sets by approximately 20lbs and work your way back up, restarting your progress.

Depending on your experience, you should be able to progress on this routine for several months. Once you are no longer able to complete the prescribed reps and increase the weight from workout to workout, even after a couple of deloads, the routine has run its course and you are no longer considered a novice weight lifter.


----------



## corbuk (Jan 18, 2008)

Ive done madcow(wich worked very nicly)

Anyone done this?


----------



## lumpy (Apr 20, 2009)

i think this type of training is more popular in usa then in the uk , you dont hear people talk much about west side much eather


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2009)

Aslong as you realise that after 2 or 3 workouts youve got to work your ass off each and every session for those 3 sets of 5 for the next 8-10 weeks.

It gets heavy and hard very quickly. If youve got the energy to think about doing some light cardio or a few sets of curls afterwards. your not doing it right.

Personally i love full body stuff like this.


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

I did Bill Starr's a couple of times and it worked really well there is a file somewhere around that works out the percentages of your 1RM that you increase the weight by each week it was really good. Google it !


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

Running this routine at the moment, and made best gains to strength in a while. I have however picked up a niggling injury from trying to push squats each session so maybe consider only doing squats mon and fri, thats what i wish id done. It does get hard quickly, so after a while i changed to increasing the weight on one set each time in gym, e.g.

Bench press- Monday

5x80

5x80

5x82.5

Friday

5x80

5x82.5

5x82.5

Wednesday

5x82.5

5x82.5

5x82.5

Slower but still making steady progress.

TBH i probably need a deload...


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Looks OK


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

i have used this as directed b4 by bully and tbh it worked a treat!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

the routine u set out and then training split has u squating everyother day consistently :s ... cns fatigue will kick in so hard after about a week of that n there is no way u cud up the weights after tht happens


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I disagree i actually like riptoe and SS and feel he knows his stuff and his stuff can and does work for adding strength and also size but not good for specific BBer training as no isolation work just major compounds!


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Mark rippetoe is one of the best strength coaches out there

this program is designed for complete beginners who have never stepped foot in a gym before, once they learn the form of the lifts, the program will bring brilliant gains in both strength and size (provided diet is good).

if you're more of an intermediate lifter, id direct you more towards the 5x5 side of things - a few templates floating about, including bill starrs and stronglifts


----------



## Zee Deveel (Nov 5, 2009)

XJPX said:


> the routine u set out and then training split has u squating everyother day consistently :s ... cns fatigue will kick in so hard after about a week of that n there is no way u cud up the weights after tht happens


The theory is that when you start powerlifting hence "starting strength", your CNS and muscles are so poorly developed for lifting that you can barely put any real load on them. So squatting 3 times a week is actually ok until you reach heavy weights.

I did the program for about 4 months last year, worked a treat really. I'd never squatted before... My squat doubled in that time and I put about 30kg on my bench.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

XJPX said:


> the routine u set out and then training split has u squating everyother day consistently :s ... cns fatigue will kick in so hard after about a week of that n there is no way u cud up the weights after tht happens


Not necessarily.

A beginner can squat 3 times per week for 6-12 months (Providing regular de-loads and resets) ad gain for the entire 6-12 months.

You CAN squat 3 times per week and recover well. As long as the weights are not too high obviously.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Jake said:


> You CAN squat 3 times per week and recover well. As long as the weights are not too high obviously.


I disagree, you can squat *heavy* 3 times a week, aslong as you schedule in deloads and arnt stupid with the rest of your training.

Ill let you know how heavy when im finished Smolov.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

mikex101 said:


> I disagree, you can squat *heavy* 3 times a week, aslong as you schedule in deloads and arnt stupid with the rest of your training.
> 
> Ill let you know how heavy when im finished Smolov.


What are you currently squatting?

I believe the lower back and CNS will never be able to handle squatting over

very roughly 180KG 3 times per week unless you're Wolverine, on 9324762 billion

grams of gear a week.


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

Currently only just getting into a new workout, however recently ive been going very heavy once a week (sets with 180-200kg) and 5x5 (with between 130-150)twice a week and made great gains in strength and size without any lower back troubles, Aswell as doing alot of DL work too and no gear.

I accept if your squatting, doing goodmorning, and DLS, then hypers, sldls leg press and curls etc etc your going to burn out, but doing Rips program wont make you do that.

Anyway, heavy is relative. last year 150kg was heavy for me, and i know people that use 200kg as a warm up.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Heavy is relative. But not to your CNS.


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

Let me know how it goes. I've been wanting to try Smolov for a while now.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

Will do jake, ive got a bit of a log going in the members pics section called Russian squat.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Jake said:


> Heavy is relative. But not to your CNS.


What? Of course it's relative to CNS!

Many many people accross the world squat 3+ times a week with great success. A great proportion of them will be stronger than most bodybuilders on this board.

Burn out is simply doing something your not conditioned for. A good program should prevent this occuring. It's a bodybuilding myth that bodyparts can't be trained more than once a week!


----------



## Jake1436114563 (May 9, 2008)

martin brown said:


> What? Of course it's relative to CNS!
> 
> Many many people accross the world squat 3+ times a week with great success. A great proportion of them will be stronger than most bodybuilders on this board.
> 
> Burn out is simply doing something your not conditioned for. A good program should prevent this occuring. *It's a bodybuilding myth that bodyparts can't be trained more than once a week!*


The people you speak of are the elite.

Most very strong squatters DO NOT squat 3 times per week.

Your ability to recover does not increase at the same rate as your muscles and ligaments increase in strength.

Otherwise after several years of training we could do a FBW 7 days per week!

As for the highlighted part..... Obviously. I hate that training philosophy.

Full body or push/pull routines are the only one's i'll use.


----------

